# Solved: Slow Formatting



## sparkknock (Apr 12, 2004)

I formatted a 4.3 GB hard drive and it formatted Okay, but after the format and before it came back on it is now "Trying to Recover Allocation Units. It is at 565,256 and climbing. The problem is that it has been running since 5-22, Saturday morning. It is noe 5-23 and Sunday morning. Is it normal to take this long?

It is a Seagate Medalist 4310 Hard Drive in a Pentium 200MMX. It is an old machine but has always run quite fast.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Recovering bad sectors *does* take a long time. If it is taking *that* long, it's about time to replace the hard drive. If there were only a few bad sectors, it would have finished long ago... your drive is on the way out.


----------



## sparkknock (Apr 12, 2004)

I stopped the format and restarted it with MS Dos 6.0. It formatted faster and went through setup fine. Now I just need to load drivers.

Thanks to all.


----------

